# Pokemon Tower Defense



## DarkAura (Nov 6, 2011)

Not sure if it goes here or the entertainment, since this is Pokemon, but why not play Pokemon Tower Defense?

It's so cool, where you get a starter, become friends with Youngster Joey, and defeat the Gym leaders. But the Gym leaders are, well, evil!

Play this game! It's awesome! It's basiclly a tower defense game, but with a plot!


----------



## Scohui (Nov 6, 2011)

Played once and never finished...I had to do something wrong. Lost all the progress. Oh well, I can play again anyway.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 6, 2011)

There's a way to save your progress now. =D That's how i got back to my profile on it.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah...I'm starting again.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 9, 2011)

This is really, really addicting.  I'm daikonpan or daikonpa.


----------



## The_Noob (Nov 9, 2011)

Pretty awesome.

And hard, since I can't get past the first Gym Leader level.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

I am on Cerulean Gym 1. Brock is hard, but with strategy, you can beat him  I used a Geodude with Tackle, Pidgey with Gust, Charmander with Ember, and a Rattata with Bite to go in the back to attack the enemies. I used a Kakuna with String Shot and another Rattata with Tail whip so the enemies would be weakened and slowed.

Holy Crap, I encountered a glitch, in the newest verion, version 4.8.1. Every time after a level, a level 15 pidgey goes into my team if there's a space. If there's not a team space, it goes in my storage. And it wont let me drag it into battle. And more, is that MORE pile up! I now have 3 of them, all which cannot be used in battle. =(


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 9, 2011)

Stuck on LT surge atm. =/ Need more ground pokemon...I only have graveler.

Phew I won. Thank goodness for sleep powder.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey, can someone trade me a strong Pokemon to beat misty with. I can trade a shiny Geodude! I can trade a Vulpix, if you want! (you cant catch vulpix if you picked red)


----------



## surskitty (Nov 9, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Hey, can someone trade me a strong Pokemon to beat misty with. I can trade a shiny Geodude! I can trade a Vulpix, if you want! (you cant catch vulpix if you picked red)


Note that shiny pokémon gain 50% more exp.  :)  You might want to hold onto the shiny geodude.

I just put up a level 25 oddish 14ebb057b4cc6e and I'd take a vulpix for it.  She probably doesn't know much useful yet -- I didn't think to teach her giga drain before sticking her up -- but hey.  Also, if you can get an abra, that'd probably be really, really helpful.  Apparently they very rarely show up during Cerulean Gym.  I caught mine (which I promptly evolved and traded for a kadabra) in Route 5, though, where they're a bit more common.

Does anyone have a shiny graveler they'd trade for my shiny graveler?  I found a trade that'd go through automatically like that but I'm sort of bonded to my Ishida and want her to go to someone I know.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 9, 2011)

PTD: WHY ARE YOU STUCK?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

Viki said:


> Note that shiny pokémon gain 50% more exp.  :)  You might want to hold onto the shiny geodude.
> 
> I just put up a level 25 oddish 14ebb057b4cc6e and I'd take a vulpix for it.  She probably doesn't know much useful yet -- I didn't think to teach her giga drain before sticking her up -- but hey.  Also, if you can get an abra, that'd probably be really, really helpful.  Apparently they very rarely show up during Cerulean Gym.  I caught mine (which I promptly evolved and traded for a kadabra) in Route 5, though, where they're a bit more common.
> 
> Does anyone have a shiny graveler they'd trade for my shiny graveler?  I found a trade that'd go through automatically like that but I'm sort of bonded to my Ishida and want her to go to someone I know.


I think my shiny Geodude needs a few more levels for evolution, so when it evolves, i'll trade it with you. And I just used a fire stone on Vulpix so It's a ninetails. If you want, i can just catch another vulpix. (Or would you like the ninetails?)


----------



## surskitty (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd prefer vulpix to ninetales.  I also have a few growlithes up for trade; feel free to just offer something like a low-level pidgey for 'm.  I've got a lot and it's hardly an issue to catch more.  I also just put up a few lower-levelled oddishes and some diglett; those trades will automatically go through with anything offered.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

I checked my storage and I have another vulpix! I'm going to trade with you right now.

I'll trade you a Poliwag for a Growlithe. As far as I am aware, i don't think you can catch Poliwag when you picked Red version. (unless i am mistaken....)


----------



## surskitty (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a few poliwag.  Go ahead and search for growlithe and ctrl+f for daikonpa and trade whatever for them; I'm not really picky particularly given that I have a bunch.  Got any bellsprout yet?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yes, I have a level nineteen Bellsprout, so I'll trade you that.

EDIT: Umm....so i traded both of those pokemon for the growlithe and oddish, but they arent anywhere when i'm about to start a level. =( God I am so stupid. I forgot to pick them up.....=\


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 10, 2011)

Now I'm stuck on rock tunnel. D:

Seriously, why have a part where you have to be the cookie rare candy stealers? Its impossible I swear.

Well, I was. But it didn't save!

It won't save. Fucking hell.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2011)

Dammit, how do you defeat Kyogre? Nevermind, just beat it. Thanks Viki for trading me the Oddish, because i taught it Solarbeam and I beat Kyogre. Thanks Viki! =D


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 10, 2011)

Viki said:


> feel free to just offer something like a low-level pidgey for 'm.


For a second there, I thought you were talking about 'M


Also I can't beat Misty at all :(
Except for twice when it glitched so that I didn't lose despite all the rare candy being gone.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2011)

That happened once to me too! I'm now stuck on Route 24. =(


----------



## surskitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> For a second there, I thought you were talking about 'M
> 
> 
> Also I can't beat Misty at all :(
> Except for twice when it glitched so that I didn't lose despite all the rare candy being gone.


I found string shot pretty helpful, but mostly having a raichu with thunder was amazing.





DarkAura said:


> I'm now stuck on Route 24. =(


Stupid karate chopping mankey!

I'm at rock tunnel.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2011)

Finished Route 24, now on Vermillion City. viki, I evolved my shiny geodude into a graveler, so i can trade you that for your shiny graveler.

And your oddish (whom i evolved into a Vileplume) has worked WONDERS for my team! I taught it solarbeam, and it has helped me through many levels! Thank you so much!

EDIT: Ok, i dont know if it's a glitch, but see, i called the graveler back from the trade requests because i need it for vermillion gym. And when I looked in my storage, it became a Golem! =O


----------



## surskitty (Nov 10, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Finished Route 24, now on Vermillion City. viki, I evolved my shiny geodude into a graveler, so i can trade you that for your shiny graveler.
> 
> And your oddish (whom i evolved into a Vileplume) has worked WONDERS for my team! I taught it solarbeam, and it has helped me through many levels! Thank you so much!
> 
> EDIT: Ok, i dont know if it's a glitch, but see, i called the graveler back from the trade requests because i need it for vermillion gym. And when I looked in my storage, it became a Golem! =O


Whoaaaaaaa I just tried that and she evolved, too.  Thanks :D


----------



## Scohui (Nov 10, 2011)

It works again! Finnaly!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

Sweet! Caught an Abra, evolved it into a Kadabra. Going to try the trick I did with Graveler with Kadabra.

EDIT: Oh, yeah. Beat Lt. Surge (Fucking hard though, but Solabeam Vileplume and Rollout Golem were perfect for the job), but Diglett cave.....fucking......hard......


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Nov 11, 2011)

Up to Route 12 (the most recent stage). Trying to raise up a Dragonite for future assurance, but the lack of a Dragon Claw and Fly is disappointing, especially with a high level maximum.

Oh, and now Thunder just has 100 percent accuracy in rain; it can still miss if you're hit with Sand-Attack.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

Dammit, stuck on the first part of Rock Tunnel (I assume it's the furst part) Because that Picknicker's Gyarados is too damn fast. =(


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 11, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Dammit, stuck on the first part of Rock Tunnel (I assume it's the furst part) Because that Picknicker's Gyarados is too damn fast. =(


Whirlwind helps. Believe me on this. 

I'm still stuck on rock tower...I would have thought being L40 helps.

YES! Passed it. I avoided a few trainers though.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

Whirlwind didnt do much. (My two attacking pokemon barely got a dent out of it....and i have level fourties...=\)


----------



## Wargle (Nov 11, 2011)

Stuck on Vermillion city, where you only get to use one of your Pokes with two NPCs.

So hard.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 11, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Whirlwind didnt do much. (My two attacking pokemon barely got a dent out of it....and i have level fourties...=\)


What pokemon do you have? I had raichu using thunder, blastoise using icebeam, and butterfree using whirlwind.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

I've got a butterfree with whirlwind, sleep powder, and stun spore. I have an Alakazam with tri attack, a vileplume with solar beam, and a charizard with seismic toss.

EDIT: Wargle, I got through it with a Charizard with Fire blast. (but when the fire and water types came, i switched the moves to dragon rage) It somewhat depends on the Poliwrath using the hypnosis at the right time.


----------



## M&F (Nov 11, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Dammit, stuck on the first part of Rock Tunnel (I assume it's the furst part) Because that Picknicker's Gyarados is too damn fast. =(


Is the problem how fast it goes, or the fact that it keeps using Protect?

Because I beat it like this: Smack Down from my Graveler, then Feint from my Pikachu, followed by Thunderbolt, along with Sleep Powder from my Gloom, and rounding it off with Solarbeam (which also colaterally obliterates the Geodude).



Wargle said:


> Stuck on Vermillion city, where you only get to use one of your Pokes with two NPCs.
> 
> So hard.


Try bringing a full team and switching members so as to guarantee a super-effective hit (or at least something strong enough) on the incoming Pokémon.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

Basiclly both. The speed and the Protect.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 11, 2011)

The trick for vermillion city is this: alakazam.


----------



## M&F (Nov 11, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Basiclly both. The speed and the Protect.


See if you can get Feint for the Protect; Pikachu learns it at level 34 and, just the slightest bit ridiculously, Meowth learns it at 54 (and Persian does so at 68).

After that, Sleep Powder ought to hamper the speed.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

TThe level cap for the game is 64.......=\

I got through it once, just to be beaten by another guy....DX


----------



## M&F (Nov 11, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> I got through it once, just to be beaten by another guy....DX


Yeah, that happens a lot.

Incidentally, if you've still got nothing, Farfetch'd gets Feint at level 43, if you can get your hands on one. I don't know, I got to in-game trade a Poliwhirl for a Jynx on Cerulean Gym.


----------



## Flora (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm stuck on Mt. Moon. *fail*


----------



## Wargle (Nov 12, 2011)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Is the problem how fast it goes, or the fact that it keeps using Protect?
> 
> Because I beat it like this: Smack Down from my Graveler, then Feint from my Pikachu, followed by Thunderbolt, along with Sleep Powder from my Gloom, and rounding it off with Solarbeam (which also colaterally obliterates the Geodude).
> 
> Try bringing a full team and switching members so as to guarantee a super-effective hit (or at least something strong enough) on the incoming Pokémon.


Thats what I do. 

But my acoount was lost somehow so I restarted.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 12, 2011)

I've got a Vileplume that has solar beam, Alakazam that knows tri attack, beedrill for string shot (then i switch it), Butterfree that has whirlwind, sleep power, stun spore, Charizard with seismic toss, and arcanine with roar. And i tried to raise a pikachu.....game shuts down and i never saved when i got pikachu to level 34. ='(


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm stuck on celedon. D= Even when I follow the guide I always miss one pokemon that sneaks by me and takes one too many candies. I am L50 btw.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 12, 2011)

I am so sad! I tried training a meowth, Voltorb, and Pikachu! Tey got to level 35, but before i could save, the game crashed on me! DX! I'm STILL stuck on rock tunnel!

Derpy, you say you have a level 50? can you lend one to me for rock tunnel? I'll trade it right back, plus I'll trade a level 30+ Pokemon also! I just need to get through it! =(


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 13, 2011)

K, which one do you want? 

I have:
L50 butterfree: Psychic/Whirlwind/Bug buzz/(I think giga drain? I can't remember)
L50 Pidgeot: Wing attack/ Roost/Twister/Something like quick attack
L50 Nidoqueen: Seismic toss/Crunch/Earth power/Flamethrower
L50 Ninetails: Flamethrower/ Not a lot else I don't think
L50 Shiny tentacruel: Bubble beam/Poison jab/Ice beam/ Giga drain? Ugh
L 49 Victreebell: Giga drain/acid/ Either slam or wrap/Sleep powder.

My username is Ruffled. :)


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 13, 2011)

Victreebell would be perfect, and I'll trade you two level 30+, one to trade the victreebel with, and one to give after i'm done with the victreebel as a thank you! =D! 

Now i have to wait for the game to load, xD

EDIT: Can you wait for me to train a few pokemon first? The onyl lv 30 i dont need are Geodudes. (unnless you want geodudes?) So give me a bit to train a few pokemon to trade to you. =D


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 13, 2011)

That is fine. I needed to go to sleep anyway. XD


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 13, 2011)

XD!

Ok, so I'm doing the Chalenge mode (Somehow got through the Vermillion Gym level, @.@) and on the Celadon gym, there's......a Celebi......Isn't the game suppose to have only 150 Pokemon? Yet I see a Celebi sprite, clear as day.....


----------



## surskitty (Nov 13, 2011)

Vermillion had a raikou, didn't it?  :)


----------



## surskitty (Nov 13, 2011)

Vermillion had a raikou, didn't it?  :)


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 17, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> XD!
> 
> Ok, so I'm doing the Chalenge mode (Somehow got through the Vermillion Gym level, @.@) and on the Celadon gym, there's......a Celebi......Isn't the game suppose to have only 150 Pokemon? Yet I see a Celebi sprite, clear as day.....


I know. Its odd like that.

I am stuck on Pokemon tower 2. I've seen videos on youtube which use worry seed, though my venusaur never uses it enough! It just sits there while snorlax puts everything to sleep and argh!!! It's so frustrating! How do you beat it? I am geting so bored of grinding Pokemon which turn out to be useless!

Also, I did the Brock challenge and didn't get my Geodude...


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 17, 2011)

Did you already do it? If you did, you can't get another Geodude. =(

*Facepalm* and Cerulean has a Kyogre, right? Celebi seems too.....rare to be in PTD though.

Stuck on Lavender Town. Damn Persians, destroying my pokemon, >=O


----------



## surskitty (Nov 17, 2011)

Aaaah, I wish I was stuck there.  Does anyone have anything high-level (40+) that they'd not mind trading me and not getting back?  Like, say, a gastly?


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 17, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Did you already do it? If you did, you can't get another Geodude. =(
> 
> *Facepalm* and Cerulean has a Kyogre, right? Celebi seems too.....rare to be in PTD though.
> 
> Stuck on Lavender Town. Damn Persians, destroying my pokemon, >=O


Nope. I did atempt it once though and failed. Maybe that is why?

Also, the game made it up to me by giving me a shiny pidgey and meowth while grinding. :3

I have a L40 ghastly. 2, actually.


ANOTHER SHINY MEOWTH? WTF


----------



## surskitty (Nov 17, 2011)

Derpy said:


> Nope. I did atempt it once though and failed. Maybe that is why?
> 
> Also, the game made it up to me by giving me a shiny pidgey and meowth while grinding. :3
> 
> ...


Caaaaaan I have one whenever the thing's not down?  :D?  I have a fodder trade up at 14ebb0e8f6c0eb, but searching for 'daikonpa' would bring up all of my fodder.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 17, 2011)

Okie dokie. :) 

I also got yet another shiny meowth while grinding. I must be lucky. XD


YES I BEAT POKEMON TOWER 2! Grinding that ugly jynx was worth it. XD


----------

